# I'm growing



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Here is Cricket on day one at 10 weeks and then today at 14 weeks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She is so growing and I think that 'attitude' is growing too 
She looks such a sweetie, I bet there is never a dull moment in your house.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cricket is just gorgeous - is lady still been a good big sister? X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Haha yes Marzi her attitude is growing along with her! She is a little monkey no dull moments! Lady still loves to play with her. And they will lie near each other. But no snuggling yet. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is very cute, but I agree those eyes do look like they belong to a girl with attitude!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She has the cutest little face


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Very cute little girl. Definitely got the "attitude" going on.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww little Crickets getting big 

I hope her and the lovely lady are getting along well

xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love Cricket's little fluffed up ears .. she is growing so well but still a little choccy chip in my eyes .. wish you were this side of the pond so I could have a Cricket snuggle x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWE!!!! she wishes she could have a snuggle from you too, and perhaps a little nose nibble. her whole coat is getting a tad bit fluffier too.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Look at her gorgeous American ( I mean Canadian) face , growing up nicely, 
she's a lucky pup xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She does have a real...CANADIAN look eh! lol. nah it's still American cocker...lol. I wonder how much she will change.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She is just beautiful. I wonder if anyones ever mated a Nova Scotia duck toller with a poodle? That would put some Canadian blood in the mix.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> She is just beautiful. I wonder if anyones ever mated a Nova Scotia duck toller with a poodle? That would put some Canadian blood in the mix.


I've never heard of them. Just Google imaged them. Very handsome looking.
It would make for a striking mix with poodle but what could you call it?

A tolloodle? A Poller? a Noodle Scoodle Doodle Toodle?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love noodle scoodle doodle toodle!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Well strictly speaking it is a Nova Scotia duck tolling retriever so I think it would have to be a noodle scoodle doodle toodle roodle.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

She's a little sweetheart ... Still Can't believe you've finally got 2!! 

xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi! Mairi! I know its crazy eh! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

